# może dojść do bogactwa



## upstater

a friend of mine, who doesn't speak Polish, wrote this to me using an English-Polish online translator - I translated it back online, but it doesn't make sense.

może dojść do bogactwa w firmie zachować, jak ja

thanks


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi, could you give us the original (Polish -> English) version that you have received?


----------



## upstater

what I got at poltran.com is:

It can come how (as) I maintain (behave) for resource in firm,

thanks


----------



## BezierCurve

Sorry, it still would be a wild guess to tell what he meant. If you could provide the source text (and maybe some  context with it) we'd be happy to help you.


----------



## upstater

It is the closing line to a love letter, received at the beginning of a relationship, written by a woman, to a man.

the whole sentence is

Darling one, może dojść do bogactwa w firmie zachować, jak ja.

thanks


----------



## BezierCurve

Looks like a missing word, coma or a semicolon... What we have at the moment could mean:

- Darling, [he/she] can achieve richness in a/the company; keep/behave like me.
- Darling, maybe [we/I/you] should achieve richness in a/the company; keep/behave like me.

It still doesn't make much sense, does it? Sorry about that.


----------



## upstater

better than what I had before - thank you


----------



## kknd

probably _w firmie_, 'in company' means _razem_, 'together' and _zachować_, 'safe' (v) can mean _sejf_, 'safe' (n) or _bezpieczny_, 'safe' (adj), similarly _bogactwo_, 'keep' (n)? can be _trzymać_, 'keep, hold' (v) or _zachować_, 'keep, save' (v).

wild guess: it seems that it was translated phrase after phrase without taking grammar into account: then _może dojść do bogactwa w firmie zachować, jak ja_ would mean something like 'maybe come to keeping in company safe, like I'.

other guesses:
— 'maybe come to keep in company safe, like me'.
— 'maybe come to keep safe in company, like me'.
— 'maybe come to keeping in company safe, like me'.
— 'maybe come to keeping safe in company, like me'.

hope that this helped a little bit more (doesn't look cheering, though)—my lack of language skills is killing me: could any one tell me how should it be? 

p.s. there could be something with meaning 'hold on' (put instead of 'keep', _trzymać_) but it's almost improbable.


----------



## upstater

thanks
that doesn't look too "uncheering" - the rest of the letter, the English part, is very cheering : )

still doesn't make much sense, though!


----------

